# how to make my piranhas happy



## tiran (Apr 27, 2007)

what can i do to make my piranhas more happy i already do 10 to 20% water cahnges every week and im also pumping 1,200 gph so what else can make them more happy


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

How do you know if your piranha are happy or not? do you ask them? jkjk lol..









10-29% of water change and pumping out 1,200 gph doesn't mean it making your piranha happy.

IMO huge tank, keep them well fed with good diet, good water quality with crystal clear water, 40-50% of water change with gravel vacuum every week, etc....not just that. If you see your piranha grow fast and big and look healthy. You will know if your piranha are happy or not by looking at them.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

yup. Pretty much all you can do is give them the best enviroment and diet you can. If there still not happy, there just brats. hehehe

whats your piranha situation? How many, what kind, what size, there diet, tank size, landscaping of the tank? Nobody knows how you can improve unless they know what your current setup is like.









oh yea, welcome to the best piranha site out there

:welcome:

If you want piranha advice this is the place to get it. Lots of cool people here too.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Seriously though, what makes you think they aren't happy now?

As stated, a large tank, good diet, and excellent water quality will make them 'happy'.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Well, everyone has already stated the rest......so, I wanted to add Welcome to P-Fury!


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

ahahhahahaAHahahhahagaagaggaaaaaaaaaaaa

u wanna make em happy make sure ders always other fish in yur tank wid them ..sumthin for them 2 munch on


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> How do you know if your piranha are happy or not? do you ask them? jkjk lol..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent reply. And you know they are 'happy' when they have a voracious appetite.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Some P's really really like powerheads so you can try one of those.


----------



## Lefty (Aug 25, 2006)

Piranha love when you pet them. Maybe that will make them happy.


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

u wanna see your Piranha happy give him some beef heart, all three differnt types of Piranha i own, from tha picky one to the best eater all go crazy when i put ''beef heart in the tank, i get mine cheap at albertsons, ask the butcher to cut some beef heart srtips or cubes.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

if you wanna make them happy you should let them watch the simpsons,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,or release them back in the wild, that is if they are wild caught..............

apart from that, as said above..................make sure they have a varied diet not just keep them well fed,


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

buy them a carrousel


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

ticle their underbellies, they love that. oh and sing love songs to them while holding a penthouse centerfold.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

spam spam spam, come on guys.... hes asking an important question, dont think he cares about your stupid remarks!! 
sorry to bark at ya....bad day


----------



## miamibusta69 (Feb 17, 2007)

well here is another one lol .. gett hem some fish porn mine love that ! gets the tank dirty tho


----------

